# Holder of tools



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

So I've been looking for a better way to carry/access tools, tippet, floatant, etc. on the stream. I've been fishing with a fanny pack for the last couple of years and it's okay but not perfect as you have to swing it around your body every time you need floatant, hemos, etc. and it is in exactly the wrong spot when it comes to getting tangled with line as you strip it. I've tried hanging tools on a lanyard but they drive me crazy, rubbing my neck, swinging around, etc. I know you can clip them down but that only makes them moderately better. So as I was looking through my binoculars the other day it occurred to me:

[attachment=0:2veoaqrv]July 5 049.jpg[/attachment:2veoaqrv]

It doesn't swing, even if you lean forward. No neck rub. Stays at the level on your chest where you put it. I fished with it all weekend and in tandem with a low profile fanny pack to hold fly boxes it worked really well. It's a prototype but so far so good.

Thoughts?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nothing wrong with that !!

*Orvis *makes something similar....

I like your idea better.........


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

I've seen and tried lanyards like that. In my mind their flaw is that they swing out into the way when you bend over to release a fish or do anything else and they rub my neck to the point of insanity. By using a binocular harness it eliminated both problems.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

That is a sweet rig you got there! Im a fan of the Fishpond Arroyo chestpack myself.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Clever idea! :idea: when I go the lanyard route I tuck it inside my shirt. This prevents it from hanging down when bending over, but better yet hides anything shiny from wary trout in clear water. I have colored my clippers, hemostats black.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Neato.

I'm not a lanyard fan, more of a ziplock bag kinda guy.


----------



## Hounddog (Apr 9, 2008)

I did the fanny pack thing for a while when i first started flyfishing cause i was trying to cut down on the crap i was carrying in my fly vest.. I finally saved up some coin and splurged on a Filson Strap vest. Best money I ever spent.. Just enough space to carry the important stuff but not enough space to fill up with the extra crap. I'm not a lanyard fan either. Seems like that stuff would get in the way. Just my 2cts...

Hounddog


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Nifty- but also not a lanyard fan- probably gone thru everything in my time and given it away o somebody else. Back to a vest right now and I'll probably toss that after this summer.


----------



## dartangion (Jul 2, 2008)

My William Joseph chest-pack is awesome, I love how it opens up in the front into a little desk. The only problem is when float tubing, the back part gets in the way.....looks like it's time to by a pontoon! I think a lanyard would be awesome, minus the fact that it is like wearing a huge heavy necklace.....love the idea though man, you better patent that quick!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Slapwater, 

I use bino straps too, but I have my camera case attached to it as well and my tools. My wife calls it my "man bra", it's very comfy. 

My tools still get in the way, not sure there is a great system other than putting the tools in your pocket. Anything in front will catch your line often. Hell, my feet catch my line all the time, it's just part of the game.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

Try adding a piece of fabric or neoprene behind the tools. Make it long enough to double and fold it back up to itself and rig it either with some velcro or snaps. This would give you a nice little open ended bag that would keep the contents from catching on your line, while at the same time making it easy to access them, even one handed.
Additionally attach a patch of sheepskin or foam to the bottom half of the fabric and you have a nice little fly holder to put a basic selection on so you don't have to continually dig out the boxes while you try to figure out what the fish are hitting.

When You patent this idea, I will take a 10% cut. :twisted:


----------

